# AAPC externship



## raegancole (Jul 25, 2015)

I was just offered an externship - Wondering what other people's experiences have been and opportunity for job placement after.


----------



## mskarengayebaker@yahoo.com (Jul 26, 2015)

*xternship*

Where did you get your externship?  I wish I could find one.  I have no relevant work history as a Medical Coder, so even though I am a CPC, having no relevant work history is a real barrier.  I sure wish there were more externships available in the east bay area!  Good Luck!  (Did you find the externship on the AAPC website, or did you find it some other way?  Maybe there are more externships than what I found listed on the AAPC website....)


----------



## zanalee (Jul 27, 2015)

I did my externship at a billing company that had a separated coding dept, I got hired after my externship. Once I passed my CPC they hired me in the coding dept, from there on I learn everything I could and moved on. Good Luck to you!! This field was the best choice I've in my life, I am encouraging my daughter to follow in the same foot steps. She has graduated with a bachelor degree in Arthopathology she hasnt been able to find work. I show her all the want ads in this field before she started college but Mom is never right, right?


----------



## mskarengayebaker@yahoo.com (Jul 27, 2015)

*More on Externships*

Zanalee, Congrats on findng your calling (and your calling finding you!)  I am looking fr an externship myself as I have no relevant work experience.  I completed the Practiode program, however, which gave me the equvalent of one year's work experience, along with another course (which gave me my second equivalence of one year's work experience, and in this way I was able to have "apprentice" removed from my certification status.  Still, my lack of relevant work experience has continued to be a barrier and I am thinking an externship is the way to go.  Did you learn of the externship that you participated in from the AAPC website, or is there some other way to locate externships?  I live in Berkeley and have to find one close to where I live.  Do you know if there are other externship type programs offered by employers, whether they are insurance companies or hospitals or some other health related industry?

Thanks for your input!  Karen


----------



## kagross (Jul 28, 2015)

*Looking for Externship*

Hello all - I just passed the certification exam and am now CPC-A certified.  However I was checking out on the AAPC website the Externship but there were no companies in my area offering an externship.  I am in Northeast PA, suburbs of Philadelphia PA.  The jobs I have seen for Medical Coding all require experience in coding and some other certifications too.  So if anyone has any leads on how to find a job without any experience or if you know of any other externship program other than the AAPC one please advise.  Thank you very much!


----------



## zanalee (Aug 4, 2015)

mskarengayebaker@yahoo.com said:


> Zanalee, Congrats on findng your calling (and your calling finding you!)  I am looking fr an externship myself as I have no relevant work experience.  I completed the Practiode program, however, which gave me the equvalent of one year's work experience, along with another course (which gave me my second equivalence of one year's work experience, and in this way I was able to have "apprentice" removed from my certification status.  Still, my lack of relevant work experience has continued to be a barrier and I am thinking an externship is the way to go.  Did you learn of the externship that you participated in from the AAPC website, or is there some other way to locate externships?  I live in Berkeley and have to find one close to where I live.  Do you know if there are other externship type programs offered by employers, whether they are insurance companies or hospitals or some other health related industry?
> 
> Thanks for your input!  Karen





Hi Karen, 

I got my externships thru the school I was going to, I'm sorry i dont know any externships. Have you tried to apply to entry level jobs like receptionist or biller, thats how I got started. Good Luck to you!!


----------



## albrier1 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Need Externship in Savannah Georgia*

I have been a CPC for over an year now, and I cannot find any externship. I really need some experience.  I am willing to travel near Savannah Ga.  Please contact me with any externship ideas.


----------



## Carann (Jan 26, 2016)

*In need of real world coding/billing experience*

Hello.
My name is Carol. 
I have a CPC-A certification. I have completed an externship through my college.
I would really love to job-shadow someone for real world experience in the local Albuquerque,New Mexico area? 
If you live in Albuquerque, Bernallilo, Rio Rancho, or Santa Fe, NM, please contact me through email.
Carannc@gmail.com
Also, I can send you a resume.


----------

